# Got Some Data VisualME7Logger & ECUxPlot



## IanW

Hello all,

Car is on the road and I finally got some data!

The car has the following mod's;

- Complete 3" exhaust
- Decat
- F23 turbo
- Stainless exhaust manifold

The head has been refurbished, new water pump timing belt etc, compression is good on all cylinders (180), oil pressure and temp are good also.

I have 440cc injectors, up-rated fuel pump & new fuel filter but haven't installed these yet.

After looking at the data it all looks as it should "I think", I have noticed on hard acceleration that the actual Boost is slightly over the requested Boost and the actual AFR is slightly richer than the requested. I probably need to get some more data to confirm as the WOT wasn't for very long.

The next step is to adjust the map slightly (baby steps), it's a BAM engine and I have the map and definition files for this and the BVF. So the plan is to take the LAMFA, LDRXN from the BVF and the KFLDHBN from the S4 and apply them then test.

The KFLDHBN are the same on the BAM and BVF, don't think the KFLDHBN will make much difference as sunny Sussex is not the Alps.

Any one see any problems with this approach?

The log file and the proposed changes are attached if interested.

Thanks

Ian


----------

